# My New Used Oklahoma Joes Stick Burner



## pignit (Apr 26, 2009)

Just wanted to drop a thread to show off my first stick burner. I've been watchin Craigslist for 4 months and finally this thing pops up. I was planning on building one this summer but I may just modify this one to my liking. It is 20" deep and 40" long not including the firebox. I beleive this model is the longhorn. It is 3/16th metal and overall in very good shape. If any of you have any mods.... point me in the right direction. I'm sure of a baffle plate and I have an idea to put a false wall on the end with the exhaust and put the actual inside intake for the exhaust at grill level and all the way across the end. Can't wait to fire her up.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 26, 2009)

Woohoo!! Congrats on the find! That looks like a nicely built rig ... have any ideas of what your inaugural smoke will be?


----------



## pignit (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been mighty hungry for some ribs. Mighty hungry!


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 26, 2009)

Get that thing seasoned and cleaned and throw them on there! What 'cha waiting for?


----------



## cman95 (Apr 26, 2009)

You will enjoy the new smoker. A little work involved but the fruits of your labor will be mighty tasty!!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks great congrats


----------



## rickw (Apr 26, 2009)

Real nice find, you got one of the good ones. The newer ones sure aren't built like that. Curious how much did ya have to give for it? Hope ya don't mind the question, just wondering.

 Horizon makes a convection plate (baffle) for that model.


----------



## pignit (Apr 26, 2009)

Not at all.... should have stuck it in the post. $200...... grinnin all the way home.


----------



## rickw (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh man, what a steal...........congrats.

 Here's a thread  that would be a good read for ya.


----------



## jamesb (May 3, 2009)

Nice score!!


----------



## richoso1 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats on a very nice score. You are really in for some fun, and reals soon too!


----------



## bassman (May 3, 2009)

You're right, it does look to be in good shape.  I don't know enough about stick burners to be of help, but there will be plenty coming by to add info.


----------



## rivet (May 3, 2009)

Congratulations on your find...that was a very nice price too!


----------



## pinkmeat (May 3, 2009)

I'm looking forward to see that thing in action and hear your opinions, I've always liked the look of those...


----------

